# Clear grain filler



## andersonec (30 Jun 2010)

Does anyone know of a clear grain filler available in the UK? I have made a chess board using Walnut and Maple and would like to use grain fillear before applying lacquer then buffing to a glaze finish. I have tested the Rustins clear/natural but it leaves light coloured grain in the walnut pores, seems the US have this covered as well as everything else under the woodwork subject but can't find it here in the UK.


----------



## Woodfinish Man (1 Jul 2010)

Unfortunately this is an inherent problem with clear/natural grain filler which is why it is also available in different wood shades. I must admit we're unaware of a clear filler that will not show up slightly on top of dark timbers.

Ian


----------



## andersonec (2 Jul 2010)

Thanks Ian, thought this may be the case, I have seen on some of the US sites a water based clear filler but apparantly this shrinks so has to be done a couple of times, did see some Birchwood Casey Gun Stock clear Filler & Sealer and e-mailed them to see if it is really clear and if it will work under lacquer but no reply.
Do you think the slight colour in the filler will spoil the walnut or do you think I could get a glass-like finish without using filler?

Sorry for the delay but my router has been poorly


----------

